# Moonspots on Nigeians gentic help



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So after looking at pics of different colors. Ive decided my next buck has to have moon spots so i could retain some does. I would love to get some moon spotted does in my herd. So after looking around my area i found someone 3 hrs from here that does have a moon spotted herd sire. But all the babies sired by him are not moon spotted. So if i were to buy a buck kid that has moon spots on his sires side. And breed them to my doe with no moon spot genetics whats my chance of me getting moon spotted kids.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

since 1/2 of each animal is involved.
50% chance.
That doesn't mean the spots will be the same.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ONe of the parents has to have moonspots to pass them to the kid they are a dominant trait like blue eyes. Now sometimes the moonspot can be very small but if that is what you are going for I would find a buck with them prominent to be sure. Even then you may not get moonspoted kids. 
Where are you?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Moon spots are a dominant trait. They have to show up on the animal in order to be passed on. You simply cannot get them without one of the parents having them. 

They can range in size from a little dot of hairs to giant spots. So like Logan said, if you don't see any on the goat and it's passing them on...there is at least one hidden. I have a doeling who is solid black, but on her stomach is a tiny little moon spot that I normally never would have seen, but she was laying down one day in a weird position so I noticed it. They can have them anywhere...so can definately hide.

Moon spots in nigerians are very random. Some goats seem to throw them with each breeding, others can be heavily moon spotted, but not throw a single moon spotted kid. I have one buck that's got some pretty good sized moon spots on him that i've been breeding for about 5 years now and he's only thrown probably 4 moon spotted kids out of 30 and they never have to many. So it can really depend on the animal.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright thanks. Looks like this might be a impossible task for me. Unless i buy the does already spotted. I live in SW Missouri by Joplin there is only a handful breeders within a 3 hour drive of me. Being these goats are more pets for me i can afford the cost of a goat plus shipping. And all the colors i like are states away from me. The good thing is i don't need 1 soon but im hopping within the next yr to get 1.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Moonspots are so funny.

This buck has a tiny moonspot under his eye, a decent sized one on his scrotum, and possibly one on his hip.










Last year he threw this buckling, who started out looking like this:










And has grown up to look like this:










Moonspots are fun.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Epona it is neat to see the progression of the little guy to adult with his moonspots becoming so much more dominant!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

All moonspots turn white at the base (usually continue to the.top). That is the best way to tell if it is a moonspot (blow or part the hairs to see what the color by the skin is) Also, it seems breeding moonspot to solid gets higher instances of spots then spots to spots (the.whole dominant recessive thing that gets confusing .


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help. I think i will watch this buck and see what he sires if he has lots of moon spotted kids then hopefully the buck kid i buy out off him will give me spots. She does have 1 moon spotted doe that is bred to the moon spotted buck. 
Epona142 i love the little bucks color and pattern. Just hope 1 day i can have some pretty moon spotted goats to play with.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I was so mad when I seen that it was a buckling LOL

But that's ok. I needed a companion for my buck and a teaser wether, and he's quite a character. Plus he's fun to show off. Such an interesting critter, especially right now when he's all fluffy


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Have to back up the not breeding MS to MS. Freckles, my doe that just produced those incredible loud kids I posted in the kidding corral, was bred to a wildly marked moonspotted buck for her FF. She had a single plain red buckling. This year, she was bred to a red/white "paint" buck, and gave me my crazy spotted kids. 

I enjoy them as well, and am hoarding my 2 moonspotted kids that I am not obligated to give back to the breeder.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

does and bucks with fewer moonspots tend to throw the "loud" moonspots to their kids - just an FYI


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> does and bucks with fewer moonspots tend to throw the "loud" moonspots to their kids - just an FYI


Sure seems like it in my case, doesn't it?

He bred a few does this year, not many, but hopefully we'll see how well that holds out!


----------

